# Summer League (Game #1): Blazers vs. Knicks (Merged)



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

*Summer League (Game #1): Blazers vs. Knicks*

It _had_ to be done. :biggrin:

Well, without further delay... GO BLAZERS!!! :cheers: :clap:





(Too bad the game won't be on for another four and a half hours :boohoo


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Summer League (Game #1): Blazers vs. Knicks*

Here I was thinking I was going to get a recap...

Tragic! 10 o'clock will be the best o'clock of the day!

Edited: Because I wasn't done.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Summer League (Game #1): Blazers vs. Knicks*

Come on!!??? Where are the fancy photo graphics....you know, the pictures of the starting lineup with they key matchups and the X Factor....haha

And today's X-factor......Ebe Eri vs. Trevor Ariza....haha

Prunetang


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Summer League (Game #1): Blazers vs. Knicks*



Prunetang said:



> And today's X-factor...... Travis Outlaw vs. ALL
> 
> Prunetang


:yes:


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

*Blazers Win!!!*

93-89


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Blazers Win!!!*

Yep. Here's a link. (Box Score and Recap not posted yet)

http://www.vegassummerleague.com/

Go Blazers!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Blazers Win!!!*

We're undefeated in the [Insert Coach Here] Era! Yeah!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Blazers Win!!!*



Samuel said:


> We're undefeated in the [Insert Coach Here] Era! Yeah!


box score:

http://www.vegassummerleague.com/box_score.cfm?game=9

Some Eyepopping numbers.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Summer League (Game #1): Blazers vs. Knicks*



CanJohno said:


> :yes:


Box score:

http://www.vegassummerleague.com/box_score.cfm?game=9

Outlaw scored 32 on 12-17 shooting

Webster 21 on 9-15 shooting

Telfair 18, 10 ast, 9 reb.

Ha 10 pts


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Blazers Win!!!*

Martell Webster : 21 pts (9-15) 5 rebs

Travis Outlaw : 32 pts (12-17) 5 rebs 2 blks

Sebastian Telfair : 18 pts (6-15) 10 assists (5 t.o.)

Ha Seung-Jin : 10 pts (4-6) 5 rebs 2 blks


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Blazers Win!!!*

Look at Webster! 21 points on 9 of 15 shooting, plus 5 rebounds.

I don't care if it's summer league, that's still impressive.

Whoo-eee! Ya gotta love it!


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Blazers Win!!!*



Fork said:


> Some Eyepopping numbers.


You're not joking! Travis and Webster had great games! Telfair, too, if you take out the 1-7 3pt shooting (ugh) 6 for 8 from 2's pretty good. The 10 assists (of 12 for the whole team?) is nice to see, too.

Do we know who's running the team? Prichard, at a guess?


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Blazers Win!!!*

Boy, what a beautiful Box Score!! Outlaw with 32, Webster with 21, and Telfair goes 18/10. I'm sort of surprised with Webster's outing. 21 pts on 15 shots in his first pro game is nice--summer league or not. It's nice to see Outlaw dominate too--seems like in last years summer league he was pretty quiet. Maybe he's ready to step up? I know, I know . . . it's only one game. Well, it's still exciting.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

It's only summer league, but woot! Good stuff.

Ed O.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

With the big three (telfair, outlaw, webster) all putting up big numbers, I almost overlooked Ha: 10 pts, 5 rbs, 2 blocks, oh and 6 fouls. Well, double figure points is nice.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Blazers Win!!!*



PorterIn2004 said:


> You're not joking! Travis and Webster had great games! Telfair, too, if you take out the 1-7 3pt shooting (ugh) 6 for 8 from 2's pretty good. The 10 assists (of 12 for the whole team?) is nice to see, too.
> 
> Do we know who's running the team? Prichard, at a guess?


Personally, I'm more impressed with Robert Tomaszek, with his 0 pts, 0 rebs, 0 blks, 0 stls, and 6 pfs. That's hard to do!

Seriously, though, this is the perfect start to the Bassy/Martell/Outlaw era. I think Bassy's #1 goal this summer league should be to make TO into the MVP, to get his confidence up going into the season. 32 points is a nice step in that direction.

Stepping Razor


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Not to mention it appears that he and Neddy were givin' Frye (Brian Meehan's pick :biggrin some trouble, too.:greatjob:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I saw that Telfair had 18 points and 10 assists, but look at his rebounds. *9!* he was 1 reb. away from a triple double.


----------



## BlazersBlazersBlazers (Sep 15, 2004)

Go Blazers! Webster :clap: Outlaw :clap: Telfair :clap:. I'm so excited to see these guys grow together, we may really have something good in place for the next 10 years!!!!!


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Telfair had 9 rebounds too which is impressive for his size it was probably fun to see him and Robinson go at it. Nate got 20.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Telfair, Webster, and Outlaw . . .

Telfair, Webster, and Outlaw . . .

Get used to the sound of that. I have a feeling we're going to be hearing a whole lot from these guys for many years in Portland.

For short, we can call them "TWO." Or . . . WTO, or WOT (as in "WOT's Up?)


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Tow


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> Telfair, Webster, and Outlaw . . .
> 
> Telfair, Webster, and Outlaw . . .
> 
> ...


How about not WTO. That has some negative connotations. People riot when they hear WTO.


----------



## sensesfail (Nov 4, 2004)

trav got a tech..haha

i know its just one game but future is looking great for the blazers

:cheers: :clap: :cheers: 

Tow


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> For short, we can call them "TWO." Or . . . WTO, or WOT (as in "WOT's Up?)


I like the latter. Common acronym for Wide Open Throttle in car circles ... very appropriate to an uptempo squad.

Dan


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> I like the latter. Common acronym for Wide Open Throttle in car circles ... very appropriate to an uptempo squad.


Perfect!! I love it.


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

first game right out of high school....wow gotta be impressed by martel


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I wonder how many alley-oops were thrown down from passes by Telfair. :eek8:


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

did any one happen to mention that T.O. was 1of1 from the three and 7of12 from the free-throw line, 12 attempts that means the kid is gettin' in and ballin'!! 
dang! 
i don't think i've been this excited for a time delay game on the radio my whole life!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Channel 8 just showed some very brief highlights. Outlaw with a blocked shot, kicked it out to Martel for a pull up jumper on the fast break. They also showed a routine jumpshot off a pass from Telfair. That kid looks smooth. 

They promise more highlights on the KGW 10 o'clock news (Pax here in Portland) and in the 11 o'clock news.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Dispute summer league all you want, but I don't recall seeing many high schoolers drop 21 points in their first summer league appearance. Maybe the kid play???


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> I wonder how many alley-oops were thrown down from passes by Telfair. :eek8:


we'll know around midnight after the broadcast.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like it was a solid game...so far it looks like Telfair has not improved his range..almost all his misses were from 3 pt land. Outlaw looks like he is taking off from where he was last season, hopefully he will turn into the main scoring threat the Blazers need. Martell so far looks like he is ready to step in and play, and HA did not do too badly, I would like to see him get some more boards though.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Game Recap:



> Travis Outlaw ended the 2004-05 season with the Portland Trail Blazers on a tear. In the final 15 games of the season, Outlaw averaged 10.6 points on 53% shooting and grabbed 3.2 rebounds per contest. In the final two months of the season, Outlaw logged more than 20 minutes 17 times and scored in double-figures in 11 of those 17 contests. He picked up where he left off on Wednesday evening as he scored 34 points (12-17 FG) and grabbed five rebounds, leading the Blazers past the New York Knicks, 93-89.
> 
> The Knicks climbed within three at 86-89 on a Otis George dunk with 39 seconds remaining. However, two free throws by Kris Lang and a dunk by Outlaw sealed the win for the Blazers.
> 
> ...


Box Score


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Webster is a perfect fit for us. His dead-eye shooting is SO needed.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> don't recall seeing many high schoolers drop 21 points in their first summer league appearance.


And he shot 60% from the field!!


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

that re-cap was all blazers man, you gotta love to see that!


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Kudos to T.W.O. (I like that one)

Telfair for a good all around game (hustling on the boards too).
Outlaw for coming out aggressive, but not over shooting.
Webster for showing that he is ready to play and contribute, at least on this level. I think these three will develop great chemistry. I would have liked to have seen Khryapa play with them too, but . . . .

Ha played a decent game, but the guy I hope sticks is Chris Lang. I remember him in college and he was a stud. Big kid with a nice low post game. Lots of hustle and size. He had 8 pts and 6 boards in 21 minutes--not too bad.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> Sebastian Telfair electrified the crowd with his all-around game and spectacular finishes.


That's great to hear. Our WOT guys aren't just good--they're crowd pleasers!


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

wait, wait, wait only 8 fast break points?


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

frye 3 rebounds in 29 minutes. knicks gotta love that.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Webster is getting better... now he was drafted 5th! :biggrin: 

When we think of the young Blazers... don't forget Zach is in that group too... we have have a very exciting, young efficient core in Telfair, Webster, Outlaw and Zach. Throw in a serviceable center (take your pick) and that team has some nice balance. The only thing I think it is missing is a bit of rebounding. Our center will need to be a monster rebounder. Priz is kinda.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

I saw that too Drewfix... they must not be keeping track too well because I find the fast break points kinda hard to believe for summer league.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Our main three T.W.O had 13 turnovers with telfair having 5 and outlaw and webster both having 4 but i guess thats alright for a summerleague game. Why is telfair shooting threes if he knows he cant make them. maybe he can but had an off game from deep.... I think robinson was giving telfair problems look at those 5 personals on telfair. Overall im happy to see the blazers win and our core group of young guys have a good game. Im also very happy to see how much we got to the free throw line. How about T.W.O.Z for Zeebo also ? he isnt that old


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Paxil said:


> The only thing I think it is missing is a bit of rebounding. Our center will need to be a monster rebounder. Priz is kinda.


I'm not sure rebounding will be a problem. When Zach was healthy he was good for 10+. Outlaw should be good for a decent number, and I expect Webster will be above average for a SG. And now we know that Telfair is going to give us nine per night. :biggrin: 

I wouldn't worry about rebounds. Now defense is another issue.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

Paxil said:


> I saw that too Drewfix... they must not be keeping track too well because I find the fast break points kinda hard to believe for summer league.


maybe they're calling points in the paint anything that isn't a three, they have P.I.P. listed as 36-65?
maybe they meant 72?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

BlazerFanFoLife said:


> How about T.W.O.Z for Zeebo also ? he isnt that old


To be consistant shouldn't it be W.O.R.T. 

You know, maybe "Young Guns" is better and more inclussive.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

> Martell Webster, the fifth overall selection in the 2005 NBA Draft, collected 21 points (9-15 FG) and five rebounds in 27 minutes for the Blazers.


Dear Mr. Meehan,

The kid *can* shoot.

Sincerely,

e_blazer1


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I noticed on the blazer site at nba.com that (Mike?) Barrett will be posting his own recap. That should be interesting.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> When we think of the young Blazers... don't forget Zach is in that group too...


And Jarrett Jack . . .


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

e_blazer1 said:


> Dear Mr. Meehan,
> 
> The kid *can* shoot.
> 
> ...


:rofl:

"Excuse me, Mr. Meehan, but how do you like your crow?"


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Jack just makes it too complicated. J is the letter of death in scrabble.

How about including Ha?

WORTH

THROW

Wasn't Jack a Yellowjacket?

WORTHY


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Very nice game by the Guys! :clap:


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

I would leave it at T.R.O.W.

You can "drop" your own connotations............

But on topic.....I always get hyped up for summer league games....and especially this year when so many of our important pieces are participating. I guess for just a couple of weeks at least....it tricks my mind into believing that the season is still going....haha............but honestly, I just can't get enough basketball. Bring on Friday's game.....

Prunetang


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

Im gonna stick with young guns but these guys can play for real


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Wow that is very impressive. I can see all three of these guys starting this next year. It will be awsome.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I anyone going to listen to the delayed broadcast of the game tonight on KXL? It starts at 10pm if interested. I wish I could but . . . :boohoo:


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

Maybe now that we have a Seattle product, FSNW will actually give us some coverage. Those guys kinda get on my nerves. All they could talk about was how sad it was for the sonics that nate left, and one broadcaster ACTUALLY had to announce, "well, remember that we have Portland viewers too"


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Mind my ignorance....but what channel is KXL....isn't it like 960 or something along those lines?

Thanks.
Prunetang


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

If I recall correctly Dorell Wright dropped 30 in his first summer league last year...


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Reep said:


> I anyone going to listen to the delayed broadcast of the game tonight on KXL? It starts at 10pm if interested. I wish I could but . . . :boohoo:


I am... if you're up, I'll try recapping it as it goes along. I'm not the fastest keyboarder (I'm a SKATEboarder:biggrin, but I'll do my best play-by-play. At least for the highlights (like how Outlaw got the tech', etc.). That is, if you want me to. If not, I won't worry about it.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Prunetang said:


> Mind my ignorance....but what channel is KXL....isn't it like 960 or something along those lines?
> 
> Thanks.
> Prunetang


Hmmm, don't know if it's the same in Myrtle Creek, as it is here, but 750AM.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Prunetang said:


> Mind my ignorance....but what channel is KXL....isn't it like 960 or something along those lines?
> 
> Thanks.
> Prunetang


750


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Yeah, thanks....and yeah it is the same....because it isn't rebroadcasted....but it carries well. I get all of the Blazers games in fairly clear. Although, when I listened to them I would usually listen on a local Fm station that rebroadcasted the regular season games......but thanks...I shall check it out tonight.


Prunetang


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Prunetang said:


> Yeah, thanks....and yeah it is the same....because it isn't rebroadcasted....but it carries well. I get all of the Blazers games in fairly clear. Although, when I listened to them I would usually listen on a local Fm station that rebroadcasted the regular season games......but thanks...I shall check it out tonight.
> 
> 
> Prunetang



Wow, KXL gets all the way to Myrte Creek? That's surprising. It's also broadcast on the web at www.750kxl.com if your reception isn't so hot tonight.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Wow looks like Outlaw and Webster killed. Great all-around game for Telfair, near triple double. I wish the Blazers would play in the summerproleague.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Seeing the boxscore only enhances my excitement and anticipation for Friday!

Anyone else going to be at the game?

I'll see if I can slip a note to the Blazer broadcasters and say hi to all of you....


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Is anyone getting the game on www.kxl.com? I'm just getting ads.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Reep said:


> Is anyone getting the game on www.kxl.com? I'm just getting ads.


Me, too. This has happened to me before when I've tried to listen to Courtside. 

Ed O.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

I don't want to take away from what sounded like really good performances, but let's not forget that Qyntel Woods regularly scored over 20 points in summer league games and got double-digit rebounds. Let's hope they can maintain this level when the competition level rises. 

Maybe with Nate's help...? 

OK, I admit it, I'm pretty stoked on the day's events. 

GO BLAZERS!!!


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

Public Defender said:


> I don't want to take away from what sounded like really good performances, but let's not forget that Qyntel Woods regularly scored over 20 points in summer league games and got double-digit rebounds. Let's hope they can maintain this level when the competition level rises.
> 
> Maybe with Nate's help...?
> 
> ...


On 750 they are having Barrett and Wheels talking but no game coverage yet. maybe thats why?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Man I did not even get home until 9:30pm and I brought up our forum web page and scanned hte headlines..

WOW

What a night for the Blazers... 


a pretty good performance by the young guns AND we get Nate as a coach

I may not get to sleep tonight :woot:


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Trader Bob said:


> I may not get to sleep tonight :woot:


LoL, I feel the same way! Biology final tomorrow, though...


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Outlaw and Webster start off the game with a pair of twenty foot jumpers! Webster's was in transition!

:clap:


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

the game is on the radio but not on the interweb!!!! good thing i've got the old alarm clock!!! 
took me long enough to realize that it works as a radio as well as an alrm clock.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Martell Webster with 7 points early! Drained a three, and some mid-range jumpers! Sounds REALLY nice!


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Blazers Win!!!*



PorterIn2004 said:


> You're not joking! Travis and Webster had great games! Telfair, too, if you take out the 1-7 3pt shooting (ugh) 6 for 8 from 2's pretty good. The 10 assists (of 12 for the whole team?) is nice to see, too.
> 
> Do we know who's running the team? Prichard, at a guess?


You had literally the same thought process as I did. Very disturbing how to similar it is to the detail...

Anyway, hooray!


----------



## Kopay (Jun 28, 2005)

Outlaw=Unstoppable

I just saw the highlights on KGW PAX news. Jesus, this kid has an unblockable jump shot. His shot reminds me a lot of Rasheed with his high release, but he gets so high off the ground with his jumper, I don't think there would be anybody who can block that. To steal a quote from Hubie Brown, Travis is very long and uber athletic. If he could develop a turn around jumper, he could easily put up 25 a night. He still needs to work on his handles, but so far there isn't another Blazer that has more upside.

Webster looks great and has a real quick release. I'm still interested to see how he finishes around the basket. 

The one thing that bothers me is how the hell we let the Knicks put up almost 90 points?


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Its summer league there isnt much good defence played in summerleague. Outlaw got his technical for hanging on the rim.... after a ally oop from Telfair, wheels says it shouldnt have been a T because there was a player underneith outlaw


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Telfair lobs to Outlaw for the two handed jam! Travis gets T'd up for hangin' on the rim! Rice said it was a B.S. call.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Outlaw drained a three from the corner, but only got creditied for two. Wheels and Rice said he was behind the line, but it's kind of confusing, since the court is marked with college three point lines (amongst other stuff). Either way, Travis has 9 points after the first quarter! Sounds like he's really starting to come out of his shell... I hope!


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

While listening they mentioned how they were really going at Telfair in attempt to tire him out. They said he seemed to only be getting stronger. I like the sound of that.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Halftime: 

More praises of Telfair's ballhandling against agressive defense, as well as his 5 assists/0 Turnovers to go with his 8 points.

They mentioned Outlaw's shots aren't cheap summer league ones thus far. They're actually quality shots.

A little about Webster as well.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

Um, i just thought of some thing. 
where the hell is Victor?  
did they not feel that he needed it?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

DrewFix said:


> Um, i just thought of some thing.
> where the hell is Victor?
> did they not feel that he needed it?




Playing for Russia.


----------



## Kopay (Jun 28, 2005)

DrewFix said:


> Um, i just thought of some thing.
> where the hell is Victor?
> did they not feel that he needed it?


He had to go play in Russia, or else they were going to break his legs and shoot his dog.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Playing for Russia.


hmmm... i was wondering why Nash said that they where making sure that he would be playing in Russia... or some thing. 
more info. would be cool though if any one has a link.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Great both Victor and Sergai are in Russia


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

> I had never seen Tellfair play live before and his skills are simply jaw dropping. He has a lightning quick crossover and can finish with either hand in traffic or stop on a dime and set up a teammate for an easy dunk. As fast as Nate Robinson is, Tellfair routinely got past him with his superior first step. His court vision and ability to find cutting players with pinpoint passes makes me think this guy will be an elite player in this league within two years.


 


> Backcourt of the Future:
> Portlands number 6 pick in this years draft is supposedly a high school player named Martell Webster but the guy wearing his jersey was a six year veteran with a polished floor game and the sweetest stroke of anybody in the gym. There is no way the guy I saw is right out of H.S. Webster has an NBA body and more importantly has the basketball intellect of a veteran NBA player. He plays under controll, can handle the ball, lets the game come to him and simply strokes the rock from any spot on the floor with pin point accuracy. His long arms and low center of gravity make him a strong candidate to be able to play both ends of the floor. Simply put, the trailblazers backcourt is very young and extremely talented.


 


> Ha Sung Gin or whatever he calls himself is a 300lb Korean guy that stands 7'3 and can actualy play a little bit. He is pretty agile for a man that size and seems to be responding well to the coaches instructions.


 


> Travis Outlaw is an unbelievable leaper and easily dominated the competition for 32 points on 12-17 shooting (mostly dunks). If Portland can keep these young players together for three or four years while they mature, they have a chance to be a very good team down the road.


 


http://forums.warriorsworld.net/main/msgs/918535.phtml


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> http://images.sportsline.com/u/ap/photos/NVLR106070621_1024x768.jpg





Can I just say that the picture with Ha and Telfair's fingers up the kid's nose is just priceless. :cheers:


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> To steal a quote from Hubie Brown


tremendous upside potential!!!

russia plays in the european championships in serbia&montenegro in september, so khrijapa and monija are probably training with their national squad for the tournament at the moment...


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Ooh, the infamous nose-picker defensive scheme... Reminds me of an old picture in SI of McHale playing defense against, I think, the Bucks. Might've been Sikma going through the lane, and McHale is poking him in both eyes with his index and middle fingers, Three Stooges style.

Dan


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

OK, I have to say it. From the pictures I've seen of Ha in the game, he looks like he's in really good shape -- better than at the end of the year. Sure pictures can be deceiving, but it sounds like he did pretty well in the game also. It's hard to imagine the kind of shape you have to be to run up and down the court with these athletes. If he's holding his own, that tells me Quick is full of something. I can't wait for Storyteller's summer league report! :clap: 

Thanks for the citations and the link Spoolie Gee. I got butterflies reading that, from an outside observer. Maybe Meehan would be interested in the opinions of someone who HAS ACTUALLY SEEN MARTELL PLAY? But I doubt it.

Go Blazers. W(ide) O(pen) T(hrottle)!


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

Blazer Bert said:


> OK, I have to say it. From the pictures I've seen of Ha in the game, he looks like he's in really good shape -- better than at the end of the year. Sure pictures can be deceiving, but it sounds like he did pretty well in the game also. It's hard to imagine the kind of shape you have to be to run up and down the court with these athletes. If he's holding his own, that tells me Quick is full of something. I can't wait for Storyteller's summer league report! :clap:
> 
> Thanks for the citations and the link Spoolie Gee. I got butterflies reading that, from an outside observer. Maybe Meehan would be interested in the opinions of someone who HAS ACTUALLY SEEN MARTELL PLAY? But I doubt it.
> 
> Go Blazers. W(ide) O(pen) T(hrottle)!


i was going to say the same thing! that write up was great! especialy comin from an un-biased outsider. i am blown away by how un-biased a golden state fan scouted our summer league team.
kudos to the writer!


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Yes, I thought it was a very good write up and it's always nice to see the opinions of a non-biased outsider who seems fairly well informed. I'll be checking to see if he does write-up's on our other games.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Telfair better start showing something. He shot terrible and he had 5 TO's. Not good.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

tlong said:


> Telfair better start showing something. He shot terrible and he had 5 TO's. Not good.




The day I can't wait for is the day telfair wins MVP of the finals and is asked what he's doing now. He replies Disneyland, and the next day tlong and his rich aunt reply that he's too short to ride on the big rides. 


Dude give it a rest. he had 5 TO, but at least 2 of them were passes that bounced off peoples hands in the paint. He also was 1 rebound shy of a tripple double, but I guess that's not good enough for you either.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> The day I can't wait for is the day telfair wins MVP of the finals and is asked what he's doing now. He replies Disneyland, and the next day tlong and his rich aunt reply that he's too short to ride on the big rides.
> 
> 
> Dude give it a rest. he had 5 TO, but at least 2 of them were passes that bounced off peoples hands in the paint. He also was 1 rebound shy of a tripple double, but I guess that's not good enough for you either.



Let's see...he shot 6-15 including 1-7 on three's. He shot 5-9 from the free throw line. He had 5 turnovers and he had 5 personal fouls. That is not a good game in my opinion. Apparently you have different standards.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

> For those of you who expect Webster to be the starting two guard this year, I’m afraid, based on this one game, that you better look elsewhere. Webster has a sweet shot, there is no doubt about that. Unfortunately, he can’t seem to move without the ball, he’s a terrible dribbler, and the game is way too fast for him at this point in his career. For the sake of comparisons, I’d say he’s a lot closer to Tracy Murray than to Clyde Drexler. That isn’t necessarily a bad thing, but he isn’t ready to start. To be fair, he did seem to be limping very slightly, but I don’t believe it was slowing him up too much.


Webster is no longer god? Even with 21 points? This certainly is disheartening.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

tlong said:


> Let's see...he shot 6-15 including 1-7 on three's. He shot 5-9 from the free throw line. He had 5 turnovers and he had 5 personal fouls. That is not a good game in my opinion. Apparently you have different standards.


The guy could average a triple dub the whole year and you'd still find something about bassy to ***** about, please quit posting negative trash about our guys.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Man this blazer squad the future is very bright I gotta wear shades


----------

